# Favorite template material



## GraphxNMore (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm new to the rhinestone scene. I bought a Silhouette starter kit. It has a black velvet adhesive that you cut then stick to a board. The two things that irritate me are:

1: It's difficult to cut. I'm using an SC series cutter. I have to jack the pressure way up, slow it down, run the blade out and cut twice; then I STILL have to pluck each circle out. I can't just peel it and leave the dots. 

2: When I attach it to the board, there's small areas of adhesive left in several of the holes. The stones are aggravating enough to position, but when I apply the transfer tape, I find it's not strong enough to lift the stones from the sticky areas. 


Is there a better material out there? 

Also, I have access to a cricut expression2. Do they work better for cutting templates? If so, what's the trick to using my personal files??

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I use sticky flock 
Sticky Flock Rhinestone Template Materials
Sticky Flock | Nova Rhinestone Depot.
Both are in driving distance for me.

when doing rhinestones I would use a 60* cleancut blade and have a dedicated blade and blade holder just for rhinestone template. also adjust the blade angle offset. 

your going to be cutting 2 times and also use overcut on cheap cutters. 
once you get the blade depth and pressure right and if you use the sticky flock it should peel right off leaving the circles.

Sticky Flock is used for the purpose of making rhinestone templates. Downward force varies from machine to machine and ranges from 140 grams to 210 grams of downward force. The flock surface allows for a smooth, easy pull of the hot fix tape which will save you a tremendous amount of time in creating transfers!

Once a template is cut, simply stick the template on top of your work station. Make as many transfers as you wish and then remove the template from your workstation and store for future use. Using a workstation saves you from having to buy backer board or other materials. 

Since Sticky Flock can stick to Sticky Flock without permanently adhering, you can mix and match multiple templates at the same time to create unique transfers. You can change the position of the templates on the workstation without having to cut a new template for every little change in the design


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

That pretty much sums it up^


----------



## GraphxNMore (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Sorry it took so long to respond. This is just a hobby/side business. In my "real job" I own and operate a farm. I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## ouluvr3212 (Mar 6, 2013)

I use a product called HTW premium rhinestone template material. It cuts like butter and weeds well. You can purchase this at rhinestonetemplates.com. Also, for easier weeding try cutting on a mat. Good luck.


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried the link and it does not work. Are you sure this is the correct link for this material. THANKS!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

biglar said:


> I tried the link and it does not work. Are you sure this is the correct link for this material. THANKS!


 I dont know if your referring to me but both them links work I just checked them. but if your talking about the other link here it is.This I know nothing on this material
Template Material


----------



## ouluvr3212 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry about the link Sandy Jo's site that sells template HTW material is as above.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hartco 425s


----------

